# Stage Paint; Rosco Tough Prime



## tcsta (Feb 19, 2009)

Has anyone used Rosco Tough Prime to paint their stage floor? It was recommended to me by a local theatre rental house, and it is marketed as being capable use in that way. However, the guys we contracted to do the work (sanding, prep, paint) said that it is not designed/intended for heavy use. Does anyone have any experience with it? Any other suggestions for type of paint?

I have read on here and elsewhere that you can even use normal flat black, preferably with a small sjot of cobalt blue and PVA glue, so I don't know why Tough Prime is unsatisfactpry for them. Thank you.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 19, 2009)

We use it all the time, but we regularly repaint our stage floor for productions so longevity isn't an issue. It covers anything in a single coat. A crew of 2 can do our stage (35' x 45') in well under 2 hours with less than 2 gallons of paint.

We put a clearcoat of water-based varathane over it when we need it to last for a while. The floor in our rehearsal hall was painted this way and it's been going strong for the past 7 years.


----------



## scenerymaker (Feb 19, 2009)

tcsta said:


> .... However, the guys we contracted to do the work (sanding, prep, paint) said that it is not designed/intended for heavy use....



In other words: "We don't make as much mark-up on that paint". Am I being cynical here?


----------



## Van (Feb 19, 2009)

scenerymaker said:


> In other words: "We don't make as much mark-up on that paint". Am I being cynical here?


I had that same reaction at first. Hmm perhaps Great minds think alike ?

After thinking for a bit, which usually hurts this great mind, however I decided that this was probably more a case of CYA. CYA is EXTREMELY prevalent in the contractors world. As a Contractor you inherently guarantee your work. When you throw materials at a contractor that they are not familiar with they freak. Why? 'Cause they have no experience with the product and have no way to truly gaurenttee it. It sounds as if this is a first coat situation since you are talking about it having been sanded etc. if this is a flooring contractor then they are used to putting down a finish that will be lovingly cared for for years to come. Flooring guys have a hard time getting their heads around the idea of a floor that you are going to be re-painting 2,3-20 times a year. They really hate it when you tell them you're going to be regularly screwing into, drilling holes in, Hammering on, and sliding heavy objects across their beautifully sanded newly refinished work. 
I'd say go with whatever they recommend with the warning that you need to steer clear or any oil based urethane's, epoxies or other finishes that will not play nice Latex based paint you may be applying later.


----------



## cisgrig (Feb 20, 2009)

We have used regular flat black latex interior (cheap!) for several years. Not great but looks ok and will clean up with a damp mop between performances. And then again, we paint the deck at least 4 -5 times a year and whenever someone spills something since our education folks use the stage for crafts making classes from time to time.


----------



## tcsta (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I confirmed my selection of paint with 3 theatrical companies in addition to calling Rosco again. All recommended using Rosco Tough Prime. I'll update this thread when I've completed the project to benefit any others in my situation.


----------



## tcsta (Mar 3, 2009)

Well the stage is done. I'll outline the process we used...
Debris was swept from the stage to make for a good sanding surface. We rented a square sander for 4 hours (actually 24, but we only needed it for 4) and used 36 grit paper to take down the finish. After the floor was sanded (~2 hours), we swept 3 times carefully. Then we used a solution of water and TSP cleanser to mop the stage twice. After being allowed to fully dry, we applied 3 THIN COATS of Tough Prime. Be careful not to glob the paint all over the floor; Tough Prime is very thick paint and covers a large area. We purchased a 5-gallon bucket and afetr 5 coats we've barely used half of it (1000 square foot stage). It remains to be seen whether it will hold and how well it resists scratches. So far, we are pleased. It dries quickly and has a very flat finish. Good luck to anyone who uses it!


----------



## jrut (Mar 2, 2014)

I have used Rosco Tough Prime! It's an excellent product!

You can read my review here on my blog!

Rosco Tough Prime – My Experience | Josh Rutter's Blog


----------

